# KxK Sii-8 8 Scale photo thread



## Hauschild (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone

So in my Dæmoness' build thread I promised a batch of photos of my KxK. 
Without further ado - here they are.

Enjoy


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 11, 2012)

Continued...






























This one has seems to have gotten overexposed on the red (at least on my screen). Didn't look that way in the original photo 





















I got this guitar last summer but never got around to do a proper NGD for it. I'm sorry about but I hope this makes up for it 

These are the specs:

Mahogany neck
Mahogany body
Ziricote fretboard
Figured bubinga top and headstock overlay
Semi-hollow construction without f-hole
Right handed
20" radius fretboard
Sperzel locking tuners
Dunlop flush mount strap locks
24 Dunlop 6000 frets
Carve 2
Reverse inline headstock
Oiled neck and body
Black hardware
The pickups are hand wound by Rob and are based on the BKP Painkiller

The photos are curtesy of the bass player in my band Piqaia


----------



## technomancer (Mar 11, 2012)

Absolutely LOVE the fretboard / bubinga top combo on this


----------



## Kwampis (Mar 11, 2012)

Second on loving the fretboard. What are the scales on this?


----------



## zappatton2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Before I scrolled down to the specs, I just knew that fingerboard had to be ziricote. I love the way that wood bleeds between two entirely unique colourations. Beautiful guitar!


----------



## thepylestory (Mar 11, 2012)

fuckin......goo in my pants. that guitar is beautiful. all these kxk threads are killin me, this included.


----------



## nickable (Mar 11, 2012)

beautiful instrument you have there!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 11, 2012)

Somebody seems to reeeaaally like bubinga!

Not blaming you... It's a beauty.


----------



## halogen8 (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow beautiful guitar, congrats!


----------



## JUGGARNAUT (Mar 11, 2012)

Stunning.........


----------



## kruneh (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful, I love it!
Some very sweet pieces of wood there.
I´m starting to look into bubinga after seeing your pics Hauschild, both this and the Dæmoness.

Can´t wait to see more of these popping up.


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like it plays incredibly well


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 11, 2012)

Super duper mega sexy!
I love that fretboard!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys!

Kwampis, the scale is 25.5"-28". It ensures sweetness on the high strings while tightening up the lower strings, yet it's not too much to make it uncomfortable to play (to me at least).

scherzo1928, well, it's a wonderful wood and the amazing piece at gilmer that went into the Dæmoness was just too beautiful to pass up 

DoomJazz, it plays better than any other guitar I've tried, however, I haven't gotten my Dæmoness yet... curious to see how they compare playability wise (as well as tonally of course).


----------



## Uncreative123 (Mar 11, 2012)

wowwwwwwwww.......


----------



## mphsc (Mar 11, 2012)

That is a winner fo sho. You got lucky as Rob has sworn off 8's. 

Beautiful guitar.


----------



## elq (Mar 11, 2012)

_mental note: Tell Rob I want an oil finish on my scale 7 (and possibly the 8 too)_


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, the oil finish is really sweet. Very smooth and allows the guitar to feel really natural with the grain felt through the finish 
I make sure to feed the back of the neck with some oil from time to time. Just like you would with the fingerboard.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 11, 2012)

I just woke up from a dream...

Hauschild post: 
"FS: KxK 8 Scale. I hate to have to do this guys, but I decided fanned 8s are just not for me. I'm going to have to sell it."

Hollowway post: "PM"

Hauschild post: "Sold! Lock it up, mods!"


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Mar 11, 2012)

OH MY GOD, i need a change of pants.
but really, this is one beautiful guitar
i want you fretboard


----------



## elq (Mar 11, 2012)

Since Hollowway shared his fantasy. I'll share mine.


Hauschild post: 
"FS: KxK 8 Scale. I hate to have to do this guys, but I decided fanned 8s are just not for me. I'm going to have to sell it."

Hollowway post: 
"PM"

Hauschild post: 
"Derp. I found the reason I had trouble adapting the the guitar - there was a communication error with Rob and it's left handed."

elq post: 
 

Hauschild post: 
"sold to elq "


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 11, 2012)

elq said:


> Since Hollowway shared his fantasy. I'll share mine.
> 
> 
> Hauschild post:
> ...


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 12, 2012)

Seems you're having fun guys 

Well, that's not gonna happen


----------



## WesleyG (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy crap...that heel. mmmm


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, that heel is unreal (and it rhymes!). I can get my thumb comfortably all the way up under the 21st fret before the heel starts!


----------



## F0rte (Mar 12, 2012)

Thinking of ordering a KxK after seeing this.

Great looking guitar man.


----------



## themike (Mar 12, 2012)

Flawless man.....freaking flawless.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy shit, I have the feeling that all those pictures don't do that guitar enough justice! Still, happy belated NGD to ya, it looks like you've got something worth playing every day there! ^_^


----------



## Uncreative123 (Mar 12, 2012)

LolWotGuitar said:


> Thinking of ordering a KxK after seeing this.
> 
> Great looking guitar man.







........x2


----------



## thrsher (Mar 12, 2012)

KxK inst looking to make 8s (multiscale is def. out of the question) because they feel there is no market


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 12, 2012)

That's awesome. I love the wood combinations. I'm not bitter at all that your 8 scale is done and my 7 scale is a long ways away.


....maybe just a little bitter. Congrats though.


----------



## WesleyG (Mar 12, 2012)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Holy shit, I have the feeling that all those pictures don't do that guitar enough justice! Still, happy belated NGD to ya, it looks like you've got something worth playing every day there! ^_^



I feel like such a tool asking because I've seen it all over this site, but what's NGD? =O


----------



## elq (Mar 12, 2012)

^ http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/189672-terms-im-not-familiar.html


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 12, 2012)

WesleyG said:


> I feel like such a tool asking because I've seen it all over this site, but what's NGD? =O



new guitar day

edit*  by elq


----------



## WesleyG (Mar 12, 2012)

^.^ Thanks =]


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Mar 13, 2012)

May I ask how you went about ordering this guitar. It is absolutely stunning and I must get my hands on one!


----------



## crg123 (Mar 14, 2012)

Way to go an make me want another guitar... I dont know if I can handle the GAS this time.... 

Haha great looking guitar, I'm sure she plays like a dream. Super Jealous. Can I ask around how long it took to make/ how much it cost (ballpark), just incase I ever have the budget.... damn you ss.org and your effect you've had on my wallet haha


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 14, 2012)

The guitar was part of the introductory run that was held around February last year here on SS.org. Unfortunately the run didn't get as many orders as Rob had hoped for so it was not a very good deal for him. This means that he probably won't be doing another run with these (unless maybe he gets a lot of interested contacts).
You can check the price in this thread, the one with the introductory run, for a guitar with these specs: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...-8-string-fanned-fret-sale-run-sale-over.html
Rob was so incredibly nice to deal with - he had the guitar ready for me in way less than the normal turnaround time so I would be able to pick it up myself when I was on vacation in Cali over the summer! 
This, of course, in no way represents the normal turnaround time which is to my understanding, without knowing the exactly how much, quite a bit longer.


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 14, 2012)

holy fuckballs this is the most beautiful 8 string ive ever seen! do you have any videos/soundclips with this baby?


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 14, 2012)

Not any that are representative of it 

I'm working on a short clip at the moment. I'll make sure to post it here once it's done


----------



## Jessy (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't understand why you'd want a brown guitar.


----------



## Z4T888 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear god, its dead sexy!


----------



## larry (Mar 14, 2012)

i feel like such a complete dickhead for missing out on this run.
kruneh's was pretty hot, and yours just drives the knife
further in. i hope you never have to sell it, since kxk discontinued
the sii-8 scale.

which is a shame, since rob's execution of a fanned fret super 
strat is, imho, the most aesthetically pleasing. i'm sure it plays
better than anything i've ever layed my sorry hands on.
if we're lucky rob may have a change of heart, though i doubt
it.


----------



## mphsc (Mar 14, 2012)

larry said:


> kxk discontinued the sii-8 scale.
> 
> if we're lucky rob may have a change of heart,


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 15, 2012)

I contacted Rob today and he said its highly unlikely he will ever make 8 strings again... dreams shattered! 

but in all seriousness, the people who are ACTUALLY interested and have the funds available should get together and contact Rob, maybe we can change his heart! How many do we need to sign up for Rob to do the run?


----------



## elq (Mar 15, 2012)

The prior fanned fret KxK runs were limited to 10 people and I'm pretty sure the FF8 run didn't fill all 10 spots - which probably accounts for some of Robs current distate for doing 8's.

I think there are other complications though... including a seemingly trivial matter of cases. I think Rob has had trouble sourcing cases for longer guitars, so it might not be only about demand.


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 15, 2012)

I can understand those concerns, I just hope that we can get at least 5 people interested in FF8 KxK guitars to justify Rob doing another run. I'm sure he can be reasoned with if there is enough serious demand.


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 15, 2012)

elq said:


> I think there are other complications though... including a seemingly trivial matter of cases. I think Rob has had trouble sourcing cases for longer guitars, so it might not be only about demand.



Actually I was told by Rob that the case for this guitar is the same type that he uses for the sii-7 type KxK. This guitar really isn't much longer than any of my 25.5" 6-strings, a bit less than 1.5" longer than an Ibanez Jem. So it fits perfectly in the case, just a little further towards the headstock end of the case than a standard Sii-7.


----------



## elq (Mar 15, 2012)

And he doesn't offer the Sii7 any longer (at least in part) because of the case issue


----------



## mphsc (Mar 15, 2012)

elq said:


> And he doesn't offer the Sii7 any longer (at least in part) because of the case issue



Exactly. 

I've asked Rob about several things & I'm pretty sure he's got his priorities on finishing the current builds he has in place, discontinuing the 7ii because of case issues, time & effort verse actual profit. He definitely doesn't want to do any 8's & I stop asking so that I didn't take a chance in pissing him off. I want a custom from him later on.

This guitar is a prime example of Rob's work & Hauschild's taste in his instruments. All around excellent. Such a great guitar.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I have the money and am interested in this.

Count me as *1)*


Might be a good idea to see who else is interested and has the funds to go through with it so we can see if it would even be possible.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2012)

Rob and I have talked about it pretty extensively, and unfortunately the fanned guitars in general are WAY more work than was initially thought and they're just not worth it for the amount people are willing to pay. In addition to the case issue, Rob has to fabricate the bridge and fabricate and wind the pickups for all of these... for guitars with a base price just over $2k.


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 15, 2012)

I would easily pay $3k - $4k for a guitar like that! If there is any chance in hell, im in!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 15, 2012)

elq said:


> And he doesn't offer the Sii7 any longer (at least in part) because of the case issue



Oh, I wasn't aware that was one of the reasons for him starting to move away the Sii-7 design. I guess that's why all his new designs have the two row headstock then


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2012)

Hauschild said:


> Oh, I wasn't aware that was one of the reasons for him starting to move away the Sii-7 design. I guess that's why all his new designs have the two row headstock then



Yup the new designs all fit standard cases instead of needing custom-made G&G cases.


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok guys, this is a short clip displaying the KxK through a patch I recently made on my Axe Fx II. It's just guitars and drums. The drums are Toontrack's Metal Machine and I've also blended in the Black Beauty snare from the Avatar kit. The guitars have very minimal processing: Hi-pass at 70 Hz, low-pass at 12 kHz and a slight dip around 100 Hz to help them sit a little better. I don't yet have a lot of mixing experience so any criticism is greatly appreciated.
BTW anybody know why the sonic image looks so "hairy"? I haven't seen that on anything else I've put up. I guess it's the drum hits, I just don't know why they're so prominent on this?

http://soundcloud.com/andreashauschild-1/kxk-tone-test


----------



## kruneh (Mar 15, 2012)

After getting both an 8-scale and (yet to arrive) my 7 scale for such great prices I almost feel obligated to buy another guitar from Rob.
The build quality of the 8 scale is superb, and the design makes for a very playable and exelent balancing instrument.
Not to mention the fret acces, wow!
I´m not in the market for more 8 strings, but I could very well see myself with a DC model in the not so distant future.


----------



## thrsher (Mar 15, 2012)

i would pay 3k for a straight scale 8 kxk


----------



## technomancer (Mar 18, 2012)

Hauschild said:


> Ok guys, this is a short clip displaying the KxK through a patch I recently made on my Axe Fx II. It's just guitars and drums. The drums are Toontrack's Metal Machine and I've also blended in the Black Beauty snare from the Avatar kit. The guitars have very minimal processing: Hi-pass at 70 Hz, low-pass at 12 kHz and a slight dip around 100 Hz to help them sit a little better. I don't yet have a lot of mixing experience so any criticism is greatly appreciated.
> BTW anybody know why the sonic image looks so "hairy"? I haven't seen that on anything else I've put up. I guess it's the drum hits, I just don't know why they're so prominent on this?
> 
> KxK tone test by AndreasHauschild on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Sounds awesome, nice work  Really liking the tone in that 

I don't want to derail this any further as it's not the right place for it, but for people interested in either an 8DC or an 8 Scale shoot me a PM.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, just a killer looking guitar. The fanned guitars have never peaked my interest, but this guitar looks fantastic! 

Congrats to the OP  KxK guitars impress me every time!


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 18, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Sounds awesome, nice work  Really liking the tone in that



Thanks man! Since that clip was made, I've been experimenting with adding more low mids to the tone, as they are fairly scooped, to give it a bit more body. But still I don't want to let go of the higher mid snarl that is present in this clip. Tweaking, tweaking...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 18, 2012)

Hauschild said:


> Thanks man! Since that clip was made, I've been experimenting with adding more low miss to the tone, as they are fairly scooped, to give it a bit more body. But still I don't want to let go of the higher mid snarl that is present in this clip. Tweaking, tweaking...



aka life with an Axe II  Hopefully things line up and I can get mine soon'ish


----------



## Hauschild (Mar 18, 2012)

I hear you! The practically limitless tweakability is just amazing! Though, at the same time, the total freedom makes me a slave of the unit


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 9, 2014)

So this is a KxK Sii-8 Scale photo thread and theres only photos of one guitar. Where are they?


----------



## thrsher (Apr 9, 2014)

Kai has the red proto, theres one on ebay, and i think i recall 1 or 2 others rob has posted on his site but not here. at the time of this thread, the run was only initiated one year prior


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, I have one on order from the 2011 run. I know Rob's working on it, but I don't know where in the process he is. 

And who has that one on ebay? I would expect it was someone on here, because I can't imagine how someone would know about the run outside of SSO. I just bumped the old specs thread to ask.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 9, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I have one on order from the 2011 run. I know Rob's working on it, but I don't know where in the process he is.
> 
> And who has that one on ebay? I would expect it was someone on here, because I can't imagine how someone would know about the run outside of SSO. I just bumped the old specs thread to ask.



i dont think they guy is the original owner on ebay


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 9, 2014)

Ah, well that would make sense then. I don't remember seeing an NGD for it, but that doesn't mean much. I do an NGD for every new guitar I get, but that probably says more about my lack of a social life than an obligation to show new purchases to online friends.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 9, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I have one on order from the 2011 run. I know Rob's working on it, but I don't know where in the process he is.
> 
> And who has that one on ebay? I would expect it was someone on here, because I can't imagine how someone would know about the run outside of SSO. I just bumped the old specs thread to ask.




3 years? Holy patience good friend. the guy on ebay is cool as beans. bought from him outside of ebay and have kept in contact since. I don't care for the headstock or I'd jump on it.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, but I don't know that any of us from 3 years ago has their 8 scales yet, right? That was the run that Rob said had no defined build date, so I guess we just have to wait it out. I do know he's working on it, because I emailed him a few months ago and he apologized for it taking so long. It will be cool when it's done though!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 9, 2014)

There's also this one:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...260985-ngd-kxk-8-scale-absolutely-killer.html

As well as the flat black one and the blue 4+4 headstock one, not sure where the pics are but they were all posted on here somewhere... those are the only ones I know about.


----------



## mphsc (Apr 9, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> It will be cool when it's done though!



Weren't you working out some cool inlay, semi-hollow thing? The flat black one that never showed up was coooool.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep! If I can find a pic in the specs thread I'll post it here....

EDIT: Found it!







EDIT 2: Rob just emailed me back that he's working on mine. Whoohoo! No idea where in the process he is, but I'm glad activity is occurring!


----------



## theGirthquake (Apr 13, 2014)

what a freaking gorgeous guitar. I like your taste in wood, sir


----------



## mphsc (Apr 28, 2014)

Who's got the Redwood Burl Topped Black Limba 8scale?


----------



## thrsher (Dec 19, 2017)

holloway-any progress updates?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 20, 2017)

He gave me an update on 10/29. I know he is working on it, slowly but surely. No pics to show, though. Honestly, I don’t mind too much that it’s taking a long time, just so long as it does get done, and delivered. I know his work is excellent. And I’ve been burned so many times by people walking with my money that slow is fine!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 20, 2017)

I was seriously considering buying that burl topped 8 string for a while. pretty much the definition of sexy


----------



## mphsc (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Hollowway (Dec 20, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was seriously considering buying that burl topped 8 string for a while. pretty much the definition of sexy



Yep, me too! Ultimately, it's too much brown for me. But, I do love KxKs. I have 3 KxKs, believe it or not. I picked them all up used, but they're amazing instruments. These days I don't have much I'd want to sell to pick up a new guitar, though, so my collection is pretty static.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 20, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Yep, me too! Ultimately, it's too much brown for me. But, I do love KxKs. I have 3 KxKs, believe it or not. I picked them all up used, but they're amazing instruments. These days I don't have much I'd want to sell to pick up a new guitar, though, so my collection is pretty static.


Oh so you're the one hoarding the rest of the kxk 8 strings


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 21, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Oh so you're the one hoarding the rest of the kxk 8 strings


Haha, kind of! There’s the matte blackburst 8 string and that Burl 8 we’re talking about that are still FS. But I’m resisting the temptation. 6 years ago I’d have tripped over myself trying to buy them, but these days they’re not as rare. So I’m using my will power and adult life skills to stop myself from pulling the trigger.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 5, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was seriously considering buying that burl topped 8 string for a while. pretty much the definition of sexy



It was a beast, friend talked me out of it then ended up getting EVO frets installed, then he had a family emergency and had to sell. I have no idea why these guitars are not more popular, best guitars I've ever played. First pic is the Redwood Burl, next is a totally different beast.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jan 5, 2018)

My redwood 8 scale was the best I've ever owned, and that includes Strandberg #49 (which was incredible, so...).

I'm such a douche for selling it =\


----------



## pott (Jan 5, 2018)

I feel the 'issue' with KxKs is that they're quirky.

My 6DC is FANTASTIC: plays super-well, sounds HUGE, it's extremely lightweight. Overall, I love that guitar. It's inspiring to play and sounds exactly like I want a double-cut set neck to sound like, except even better.
But: there is that weird coat/natural neck join which is unique to KxK, there was that terrible nut (just a graphtech nut stuck on the neck with no further whittling and setup there; could have been done post-build though), in some instances the clear coat has bubbled/separated from the wood a little, and the bridge is SUPER high vs. neck being angled.
None of these (well, except the nut) impact playability at all. 
And for each of these quirks there's an awesome trait to the guitar: a stunning ebony fingerboard, frets installed without fret-end slots, a thin but super comfy neck (coming from a guy who doesn't like overly thin necks!), and that super cool headstock. 

So yeah, if you want a GREAT metal guitar with HUGE character, KxK's where it's at. If you want a 100% perfect paragon of build precision, they are not it due to some quirks. 
Thankfully to me, that didn't take anything away from them!

Looking forward to seeing more of that run's pictures in here whenever they come-up


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 5, 2018)

mphsc said:


> It was a beast, friend talked me out of it then ended up getting EVO frets installed, then he had a family emergency and had to sell. I have no idea why these guitars are not more popular, best guitars I've ever played. First pic is the Redwood Burl, next is a totally different beast.
> 
> View attachment 58196
> View attachment 58197


what's the guitar next to the kxk? is that a strandberg?


----------



## narad (Jan 5, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> is that a strandberg?



Definitely not.


----------



## pott (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks like a SIC Nameless: http://www.sicguitars.com/nameless


----------



## mphsc (Jan 5, 2018)

^ exactly, a FF9 I had. Played surprisingly fantastic and I loved the asymmetrical neck profile.


----------



## pott (Jan 5, 2018)

Saw one of those FF9s at a gig in Seattle (at the Highline). They look very good live, balanced on a player. 
Looked exactly like that one actually!


----------



## mphsc (Jan 5, 2018)

Most likely was. Super nice guy bought it from me about a year ago.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2018)

pott said:


> I feel the 'issue' with KxKs is that they're quirky.
> 
> My 6DC is FANTASTIC: plays super-well, sounds HUGE, it's extremely lightweight. Overall, I love that guitar. It's inspiring to play and sounds exactly like I want a double-cut set neck to sound like, except even better.
> But: there is that weird coat/natural neck join which is unique to KxK, there was that terrible nut (just a graphtech nut stuck on the neck with no further whittling and setup there; could have been done post-build though), in some instances the clear coat has bubbled/separated from the wood a little, and the bridge is SUPER high vs. neck being angled.
> ...



As was covered before your nut was likely replaced by the previous owner and your guitar is literally the only one ever built with that bridge as the lack of neck angle was a CNC programming error. Instead of throwing the guitar away that bridge was built and it was sold as an in stock with clear note made of the unusual bridge.

I've owned let's see 6 or 7 KxKs now and the only delamination of finish I have had on any of them was where I banged the guitar into a table edge. Given you are I believe the fourth owner of that guitar perhaps use / abuse explains that as well. My main guitars are Suhr, PRS, and KxK and the build quality is comparable across the board.

The neck finish transition pretty much is what it is, not sure how else you would transition from clear on the body to oil on the neck


----------



## pott (Jan 5, 2018)

That's super fair. I only had my KxK and played another one which was super-heavy but sounded REALLY good. The owner likes the string extremely low so it buzzed all-over, but that was expected given the string height. 
Both sound about as good as I've ever heard an electric guitar sound. It doesn't get any better.

I was SUPER tempted by that Limba 7 string he had in-stock for a while... Did you end up getting it Technomancer?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2018)

pott said:


> That's super fair. I only had my KxK and played another one which was super-heavy but sounded REALLY good. The owner likes the string extremely low so it buzzed all-over, but that was expected given the string height.
> Both sound about as good as I've ever heard an electric guitar sound. It doesn't get any better.
> 
> I was SUPER tempted by that Limba 7 string he had in-stock for a while... Did you end up getting it Technomancer?



Yep that came home with me, couldn't resist. Thing sounds absolutely MASSIVE. I keep eyeing that 7DC burl on reverb too, only reason I haven't grabbed it is the stock profile is probably a tad thinner than I like.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 5, 2018)

I owned that 7DC burl for a bit when it had the covered P90's and it was great. Just not what I was looking for. My current 8scale is an all satin finish and I love it, but I never had a problem with the transition portion where the clear met the tung oiled portion. The Buckeye 8DC was fantastic but I've come to grips with not liking alder as a body wood.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2018)

mphsc said:


> I owned that 7DC burl for a bit when it had the covered P90's and it was great. Just not what I was looking for. My current 8scale is an all satin finish and I love it, but I never had a problem with the transition portion where the clear met the tung oiled portion. The Buckeye 8DC was fantastic but I've come to grips with not liking alder as a body wood.



I remember when you were selling the burl... I have it's sister 7DC with the walnut top and the P90s  I have actually been eyeing that one since Rob built it


----------



## mphsc (Jan 5, 2018)

technomancer said:


> I remember when you were selling the burl... I have it's sister 7DC with the walnut top and the P90s  I have actually been eyeing that one since Rob built it



Nice! I have you to thank for turning me onto KxK and I wanted your 7DC Semi-Hollow so bad, but I've missed out on it twice. Really liked the idea of the bartolini's you had in it and that rosewood neck. If Rob released another 7DC semi I'd be in big trouble.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2018)

mphsc said:


> Nice! I have you to thank for turning me onto KxK and I wanted your 7DC Semi-Hollow so bad, but I've missed out on it twice. Really liked the idea of the bartolini's you had in it and that rosewood neck. If Rob released another 7DC semi I'd be in big trouble.



That semi-hollow was absolutely killer... ironically I ended up buying it back then selling it back to the guy I bought it from. I loved it but realized I didn't play it nearly enough as it was a MUCH better clean platform than under gain. In hindsight I wish I had held onto it. IIRC Rob had a hard drive crash at some point and the semihollow design was one of the casualties.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 5, 2018)

It was... but I dare post a body shot since Holloway is still waiting, doesn't seem fair. If I ever come across the blue semi with maple board it's on.


----------



## morgdav (Apr 15, 2018)

I was never happy with the original pickups so I had Adam at Elysian Pickups build these for me.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow, that’s nice!!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow, that’s nice!!


----------

